# GRI Waiting Times



## Cupcake184 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Hoping someone can assist? We have just had 2 failed private ICSI cycles with the GCRM and Gennet in Prague whilst waiting on the GRI waiting list. I have been on the waiting list since September 2012 and was told at the time that it was a 23 month wait. My sister who was 3 weeks ahead of me on the list was offered treatment in Edinburgh months ago. I know it goes by postcode and that some people can be taken within months although it seems as I am from the Greater Glasgow area I will have the longest wait :-(

I called the ladies there to see if the list had went down any and it was like trying to get blood out of a stone. I asked if I am still looking at next September 2014 for ICSI or did she think it may be sooner. Anyway long story short no commitment was made although she did say perhaps sooner although she cannot say for sure.....She did also mention about being up to April and there are still 5 months of people before me which made me think that maybe the list has reduced by 5 months or so?

Are there any ladies out there that can give some input as to how long you have been on the list and if maybe this has been cut short by a few months...

Just looking for some hope....the thought of a another year of waiting is soul destroying.....

Thanks x


----------



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Cupcake,

I'm at GRI too, I was due to reach the top of the IVF list in May 2014 and got a call a few weeks ago to say that we're at the top and can go when we want to.  So around 6 months earlier than I was supposed to.

Don't know if its a different list for ICSI, but don't see why it would be.

Hope that helps and gives you a wee bit of hope.  They should be able to tell you how many months the waiting list is.  I know they are working very hard to get the list down though.

Sew It x


----------



## Cupcake184 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks Sew it.


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey I also had private icsi during our 2 year wait which sadly didn't work but we weren't due to reach the top until February 2014 and I kept phoning to be told it was the same but now I'm having ec on Thursday and it has all moved so fast they are working really hard to reduce the waiting times so fingers crossed you get the phone call soon.

Good luck x


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Cupcake,

I'm really hoping that the waiting time for GRI has gone down. I'm on the IVF list and have been from September 2012. Hearing Sew it, confirm that her time has gone down is giving me a wee glimmer of hope! It has been a very long wait so far! I just want to get started now!

Skye x


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I'm at the top of the IVF waiting list!   Got the letter in yesterday! First apt is 4th Feb! Waiting time seems to have gone down to 16 months! Was due to be at the top in Sept this year! Can't wait to get started!   

Anyone else found out they're at the top of the list for GRI?

Skye x


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi, we waited 14 months to get to top of list but had to postpone for our wedding.  We had Prostap injection and are due for scan on Monday!! Like everyone we are excited but scared to be starting again.
Fingers crossed it won't be too long await for everyone to get started
Xx


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Skye, I've just noticed your dates.  I was 31st our cycles might run together x


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Chamois, we might well be! Have you had follow up apt yet? We have ours on Tues 18th Feb, exactly 2 weeks after screening with nurse! Seems so quick & I'm super excited!  

I'm hoping to start tx in March but being realistic its prob April! Can't wait! I'm ready for this crazy journey! Has been a long time coming! 

Skye x


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I was put on waiting list for Icsi at GRI in may2013 was told it was an 18-24 month waiting list then I had an appt with consultant in nov2013 which I was told waiting list was 18month and I had done 6months of the wait and I got a letter to say I have reached the top of the list I have my first app on the 5th march then 27th  hopefully u hear something soon! Xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

They are getting the lists down, Ayrshire postcode area is about 8-9 months, Glasgow is 22 months but they are trying to get that down.

The target by March 2015 is to reduce waiting times to 12 months or less. That's why you only get 2 NHS cycles now instead of 3.

The guidelines are very strict now 2 and they told me the lists are going down fast as people aren't meeting the criteria eg BMI or smokers.


----------

